# Execution of SCO OpenServer 5 (UNIX) binary code on FreeBSD 10.2



## da1349 (Oct 12, 2015)

I need to run MF Cobol (ver. 2.0) from SCO OpenServer 5.0.7 Hw on FreeBSD 10.2.
The MF COBOL is installed on SCO Open Server 5.0.7 and FreeBSD in PATHs: /usr/bin and /usr/lib/cobol

When I run "cob" on SCO, then it displays "I see no work" --> It has been correctly installed
but when I run "cob" on FreeBSD, then it displays the garbage characters.

Please, help me! I must run MF COBOL on FreeBSD 10.2.
Also I installed GNU-Cobol on FreeBSD 10.2 but it can't compile my source Cobol files because my source codes only compile with Micro Focus COBOL 2.0 on SCO Open System Release 4.2 and runs the executable files on SCO Open Server 5.0.7.

If there is one way for compatible SCO OpenServer on FreeBSD then I will succeed.
Please, help he.


----------



## fnoyanisi (Oct 13, 2015)

da1349 said:


> When I run "cob" on SCO, then it displays "I see no work" --> It has been correctly installed
> but when I run "cob" on FreeBSD, then it displays the garbage characters.


Are you trying to run SCO binaries directly on FreeBSD? If so, this may well be the reason behind getting garbage characters. Use file(1) to see your binary format.

SCO UNIX is a SystemV UNIX variant as opposed to FreeBSD, which is a direct descendent of Net/2 and 386BSD systems.

Have a look at your kernel configration file and try to compile a new kernel if your SystemV support is not enabled. I am not quiet sure how well SystemV support works in general and how good SCO UNIX is supported in particular, though! Check this link for details on compling a customer kernel.

First hit from google for "sco unix binary emulation freebsd"
https://people.freebsd.org/~newton/freebsd-svr4/


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm not sure what the current status is of the SVR4 emulation, there used to be a port emulators/base_svr4 but it hasn't been touched in about 15 years and has been removed some time ago. The link fnoyanisi refers to is for 4.0-CURRENT, which was also a long time ago.

As far as I know the last version that had svr4(4) was 4.11-RELEASE.


----------

